# Police Officer Gregg Maloney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Gregg Maloney*

Plymouth Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Tuesday, April 1, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 4/1/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Gregg Maloney was killed in a motorcycle crash on Samoset Street, near Pilgrim Trail, while on patrol with another motor officer at approximately 3:00 pm.

He was flown to Mass General Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Michael E. Botieri
Plymouth Police Department
20 Long Pond Road
Plymouth, MA 02360

Phone: (508) 830-4218

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22058-police-officer-gregg-maloney#ixzz2xidlx9WV


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Brother. Thoughts and prayers to you, your family and brothers and sisters at the Plymouth Police Dept.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

RIP Officer Maloney


----------



## KSilva29 (Feb 12, 2014)

RIP Officer Maloney

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## trooperss (Dec 5, 2012)

A huge loss to our town, RIP Officer Maloney


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Rest In Peace


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Great turn out today.

Thanks to everybody that showed up and special thanks to the troopers for keeping everybody in formation.


----------

